
Biggest Sci-Fi Weapons - sohkamyung
http://scifi-weapons.com/
======
bradknowles
Interesting list, but I violently disagree with some of their calculations.

I noticed that no one mentioned an anti-matter black hole, ripped from the
core of a galaxy in an anti-matter universe. That’s a pretty big “m” to put in
front of c^2.

